# As I sit here in total awe!



## silversaddle1 (May 29, 2011)

As I sit here and type this post, with my feet sitting on a tote that contains over 100 pounds of close-cut gold fingers! I just checked E-bay and fingers are getting $100.00 a pound or real close! You mean to tell me my feet are resting on $10,000.00 worth of scrap???!!! Well alright then! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rmi2416 (May 29, 2011)

I would try to sell them outright here or in some other means then ebay otherwise your looking at 9000$ plus paypal fees if you use that too. Just wanting to let you know and not to mention if some one complains they can freeze your paypall account never a good thing.

Best regards,
Ross


----------



## glorycloud (May 29, 2011)

This isn't silversaddle's first rodeo Ross. 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 29, 2011)

I told my wife we had better get an inventory of all the gold bearing scrap we have around here. Looks like the prices are starting to get crazy. I'm sure I will be quite surprised with the totals I will come up with. :shock:


----------



## Goldwasser (May 30, 2011)

If you are interested in selling them "off Ebay" I will pay you $72 per pound for those fingers.

Thank you,
Chris

[email protected]
http://boardsort.com - We pay up front for your e-scrap and surplus.


----------



## rmi2416 (May 30, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> This isn't silversaddle's first rodeo Ross. 8)




Sorry Just hate it when I sell stuff on there and lose that money really irks me and then they slap a 21 day holding on your paypal account. Didn't mean to insult anyone's intelligence. Just trying to look out for the great folks here. 

Regards
Ross


----------



## glondor (May 30, 2011)

How about a picture?


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

The two totes are sitting under my desk. I use them at footrest. These are Rubbermaid 1721 Gray Palletote Boxes, each one is 1.3 cu. ft. The one tote has 71 pounds of fingers in it, the other has 160 pounds of fully plated pins in it. This is not all of it, just what is under my feet right now as I type. The Colt 45 1911 is for scale.


----------



## Claudie (May 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I have to get a new keyboard now. This one shorted out from the drool.... :|


----------



## glondor (May 31, 2011)

Schweeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenchild (May 31, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> The Colt 45 1911 is for scale.



LOL. This one didn't go over my head silver :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Thanks a lot. I have to get a new keyboard now. This one shorted out from the drool.... :|



Sorry about that! :lol: 

Got some cheap Dell's I'll sell ya!


----------



## glorycloud (May 31, 2011)

Those are some low grade fingers you have there. I doubt i could get a 
gram of gold per pound out of them. Send me 10 pounds or so and let 
me try. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Those are some low grade fingers you have there. I doubt i could get a
> gram of gold per pound out of them. Send me 10 pounds or so and let
> me try.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



See the gun? That's to keep the robbers away!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 1, 2011)

The gun is for robbers and the Forum is for the gullible. 8) 

I know what it takes to get even a pound of fingers, so I can
really appreciate someone who has generated ten pounds of them 
and has the patience to rest his feet on them and not refine them! 

Kudos!


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 1, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> The gun is for robbers and the Forum is for the gullible. 8)
> 
> I know what it takes to get even a pound of fingers, so I can
> really appreciate someone who has generated ten pounds of them
> ...



Try 70 lbs!!!

Must have taken some time. 
It might be easier and more profitable to sell them on eBay in smaller lots rather than refining them, but this would take the fun out of refining them of course. _*edit>*_ Or you could process them first then sell them to that idiot on eBay who bought the processed fingers and may twice your return.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 1, 2011)

Duh! A hundred pounds is what I thought I was typing. :roll: 

Those pesky nerve synapses that go from the brain to the fingers! :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Trust me, it has taken years to pile all this stuff up. I keep the best of the best and sell everything else to keep the business going. Been at it for 15 years now. I really think it would scare me if I did get all the stuff together and add it up. 8)


----------



## a_bab (Jun 1, 2011)

You probably must have over 15 troy ouces of gold under your feet. 

And yes, I do feel envy. I wonder who doesn't :mrgreen:


----------



## metatp (Jun 1, 2011)

rmi2416 said:


> I would try to sell them outright here or in some other means then ebay otherwise your looking at 9000$ plus paypal fees if you use that too. Just wanting to let you know and not to mention if some one complains they can freeze your paypall account never a good thing.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ross


Paypal often freezes the money even if no one complains. They say they are protecting the buyer, but i think it is more about holding your money for their own interest.


----------



## metatp (Jun 1, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> The Colt 45 1911 is for scale.


Oh. Ithought you meant for sale. Guess I did not see the "c".


----------



## bekck9000 (Jun 1, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> Trust me, it has taken years to pile all this stuff up. I keep the best of the best and sell everything else to keep the business going. Been at it for 15 years now. I really think it would scare me if I did get all the stuff together and add it up. 8)




new to the forum

i worked for a cash for gold place last year and im now very interested in collection and refining, i previously had no idea how many things had gold in it.

where did this all come from, if you could give sme examples please?? also is "gold fingers" just a generic term used to describe scrap gold? a google search just returned a load of stuff about james bond hah.

thanks


----------



## Claudie (Jun 1, 2011)

The "fingers" are the contact parts of the ISA cards that plug into the slots motherboard. Example would be an Ethernet card or a Modem card.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2011)

bekck9000 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > where did this all come from, if you could give sme examples please?? also is "gold fingers" just a generic term used to describe scrap gold? a google search just returned a load of stuff about james bond hah.
> > thanks



Try the search box at the top of the forum, for forum related things it may be better than a Google search. At least you won't get any James Bond returns. Well maybe this topic now.

Jim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 1, 2011)

bekck9000 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, it has taken years to pile all this stuff up. I keep the best of the best and sell everything else to keep the business going. Been at it for 15 years now. I really think it would scare me if I did get all the stuff together and add it up. 8)
> ...



All of this stuff came from large, mainframe type computers, telecom equipment, and credit card processing equipment. We go all over the country closing down data centers and recycling the equipment. Some of the stuff is fairly new, some of it is very old. You never know what you may find. We recycle very few desktop type computers. This is just a small sample of our collection of gold bearing scrap.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fixin' to add to the piles soon. Let the big dog howl! :lol:


----------

